# Fruit Cup Feline



## SifuPhil (Feb 10, 2016)

I realized I was out of cat food yesterday when Mao started eyeing me up. You know that hungry look that the big jungle cats get, just before they pounce on the poor, helpless baby critter?

Yeah, that's how Mao was looking at me.

So, I slogged to the store through several inches of snow and blowing winds, grabbed the last box of cat food and my usual self-treat, a 7-ounce Del Monte fruit cup, and slogged back home again, my gimpy leg acting up horribly and my fingers turning blue.

Rested a few minutes, I opened the box of cat food and poured it into Mao's dish. Being a cat, he took precisely 3 nibbles and walked away.

I shrugged, sat down on the recliner with my fruit cup, opened it up and prepared to enjoy my morning treat. 



That's when there was a knock at the back door. I got up and answered it. It was our maintenance man, trying to figure out if there was a water leak somewhere. I stood by as he inspected the kitchen and bathroom, found no leaks, then left to inspect the basement.

I returned to the living room, only to find Mao lapping away happily at my fruit cup. He also had a piece of pear stuck in his tooth and was sucking greedily at it. He heard me come in, turned and had the guiltiest look on his face I've ever seen on a cat. He jumped down, spilling the fruit cup in the process, and tore down the hallway to my bedroom, where he hid in the closet. 

I fixed HIS wagon, though - I had a nice breakfast of Purina Tuna Nibbles!


----------



## NancyNGA (Feb 10, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> I fixed HIS wagon, though - I had a nice breakfast of Purina Tuna Nibbles!



:lol:



SifuPhil said:


> He jumped down, spilling the fruit cup in the process, and tore down the hallway to my bedroom, where he hid in the closet.



Now here's where you have to be careful and not use dog behavior to explain cat.   This hiding in the closet doesn't mean Mao feels guilty, it is designed to make *you* feel guilty.  [ie, Poor kitty cat has to hide fearing retaliation because you are so mean.]


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 10, 2016)

NancyNGA said:


> Now here's where you have to be careful and not use dog behavior to explain cat.   This hiding in the closet doesn't mean Mao feels guilty, it is designed to make *you* feel guilty.  [ie, Poor kitty cat has to hide fearing retaliation because you are so mean.]



Ooh, I never thought of that!

That little beastie is using reverse psychology on me!


----------



## vickyNightowl (Feb 10, 2016)

Well ,yoou showed him! 

Lmao


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 10, 2016)

He was sitting in that closet laughing his whiskers off...evil kitties


----------



## Arachne (Feb 10, 2016)

I love cats, which is why I have two of them. I once left a cheese sandwich on the side table to which I left unattended as I had a phone call. When I came back not only were the cats up on the table, they had thrown the bread on the floor and eaten all the cheese. The look on their faces as much to say you snooze you loose lol.. Too funny Phil


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 10, 2016)

Our cats and dogs work as a team. The cats can get goodies the dogs can't reach. Sophie can reach the counter top standing up. In our house you never leave food unattended. It's in your hands, in front of you, or in the microwave for safe keeping.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 10, 2016)

My dog will steal the paper napkin I wiped my mouth on if I turn my back for a few minutes, suck whatever she can out of it and leave shreds on the floor.


----------

